# Imperial Heavy Duty Commercial Freezer - Thoughts??



## AdrianVall

Hey guys,

I am debating on picking up a freezer from someone on craigslist tomorrow.

Its an Imperial Heavy Duty Commercial Freezer, frost free. He said its no more then 10 years old. Great condition, original owner, runs fantastic. He's asking $200, but I think he may take less. He said its taller then 6 ft., so I'm thinking its at least 20 cubic ft. in size.

So what do you guys think? Is it worth it? I know those older freezers work amazingly well, and last forever.. but I'm just concerned about buying a freezer that old.. ya know?

Any thoughts/comments would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## Khan

I would give it whirl. Just make sure that the amps to run it is your standard home style. What it is 210 I think.?? Some of the heavy duty/commercial stuff needs a higher amp. I don't know if that means you need a different plug, circuit breaker, or maybe both... But getting a good deal only to find out you need to call an electrician to run the thing...Not so Priceless!! LOL!!


----------



## AdrianVall

Well, I haven't called him back.. but I may do it tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up on the amp checkage. That's very helpful!

Any other thoughts on these freezers?


----------



## eternalstudent

I got out bid on the one that I wanted on ebay :-(, so for you I would say go for it. So long as it is a single phase domestic voltage unit you should have no problems using it in the house, but make sure you do have a big enough fuse.


----------



## FL Cracker

The 2 post's before mine are important...it looks like a great freezer...it has the important functions...Power on light ,Vacuum Suction Door, Super Freeze, Super Defrost, Defrost Drain.
About the only other advice I have is, after moving the freezer, let it sit 24 hours before you plug it in if you transported the freezer on it's side. You can reduce this wait if you transported it in the upright position...let's say a minimum of an hour...then you should be good to go. This allows the oil to move back into the sealed compressor. 
Before you transport...remove all shelving...drawers, ect...and strap the door shut. Protect any coils if present, which I doubt with this being a newer model.
Good luck, and I hope it works out for you...we love our freezer....it's similar (upright, super freeze, vacuum door, ect) to the model your looking at.


----------



## SerenityFL

I could not possibly agree more with FL Cracker. You must wait at least a day if you didn't transport it upright. If you don't, you'll destroy the freezer you just paid for. Please remember what he said.


----------

